# how do you make a static yoke buss cable?



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

weston2009 said:


> how do you make a static yoke buss cable for a compound bow on a string jig?


I too would like to know what the process is.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I lay the first color out on the posts, close the end loop for the "Y", for that color. Lay the second color, close that end loop for the "Y", for that color. Wrap the other end loop so it can be closed, after the twists. Separate the colors, burnish the colors and twist. Serve the end serving for the cam, closing the end loop at the same time. Measure down from the "Y" end about 7-8" and serve a section about 1.5", this keeps the "Y" from untwisting. Put a few twists in each side of the yoke and you have yourself a static yoke cable.


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

TN ARCHER said:


> I lay the first color out on the posts, close the end loop for the "Y", for that color. Lay the second color, close that end loop for the "Y", for that color. Wrap the other end loop so it can be closed, after the twists. Separate the colors, burnish the colors and twist. Serve the end serving for the cam, closing the end loop at the same time. Measure down from the "Y" end about 7-8" and serve a section about 1.5", this keeps the "Y" from untwisting. Put a few twists in each side of the yoke and you have yourself a static yoke cable.


when you say close the end loop, do you mean tying the ends or serving the endloops? and wouldnt it be very hard to serve the endloop on the second color if the first color was right underneath it?


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

...


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

the way i do them differs slightly from what you have been told above.


a little math and a little more moving around but to me its worth it. I can make a buss cable in almost half the time as the method above.

1. (finished length x 2) + amount for stretch and twists = where i start the posts at.

say you need a 36 inch buss (finished length)

you would do 36 x 2 (72) + .324 (for twists and stretch) which means you would set your posts at 72.324" to start out with

2. lay out your strands (both colors) but only half as many as you need; youll find out why in a few steps

for example: if you need a 24 strand buss (452x) made of two colors you would only do 3 full wraps of each color instead of the normal 6 for each.

3. use tag ends to do end loops and close them or you could use a piece of serving if you would like.

4. serve for the bottom end loop (the one attached to the cam).
center this serving in the very middle of your 72.324 strands.

5. relax tension, fold 72.324 strands in half ( thus the reason for only laying out half as many strands as you need :winkso that your serving that was once in the center is now at one end, and your two loops are at the opposite end.

6. twist stretch and serve bottom portion for cam serving

7. measure 7-8 inches from other end (two loops at this end) and serve about 2-2 1/2"

8. relax tension, place on bow and admire your handy work while sitting back and having a cold :darkbeer:

theres pics on here somewhere of how its done and a thread that describes it better just do a search :thumbs_up


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

i did a search and could not find it


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

weston2009 said:


> when you say close the end loop, do you mean tying the ends or serving the endloops? and wouldnt it be very hard to serve the endloop on the second color if the first color was right underneath it?


I use the tag ends to wrap my end loops instead of serving. So when I say close the end loop I mean to wrap the end loop with the tag end and then go a head and close it ( this will be the "Y" end loop). Normally you wouldn't close the end loop till you have twisted , stretched and have served the end serving. 

I take the first color off the jig and do the second color. I then put both back on the jig and wrap the cam end loop with a piece of scrap string. Once the colors are twisted I serve the cam end serving closing the loop at that time.

smokin x's method is interesting. I may have to try it sometime.
I guess there will be two colors on each side of the yoke with his method, instead of the typical one color each side.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I found the thread but the attached files will no longer open.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> I think I found the thread but the attached files will no longer open.


its an older thread. possibly written by deezlin? im not too sure. im searching right now for it. if i dont find it I can get some pics tomorrow.


does anyone else use this method? or am i alone?

and yes, you get both colors on each side of the yoke(split)
I think the cable looks much better that way


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

smokin x's said:


> its an older thread. possibly written by deezlin? im not too sure. im searching right now for it. if i dont find it I can get some pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> does anyone else use this method? or am i alone?
> ...


You may be the only one making them like that, smokin.
I have never seen a static yoke buss cable with both colors on each side of the yoke. I am going to make one. Sounds like it will make a neat yoke cable.

PLease post a few pics.


----------

